

Thoughts on the whole XHTML/HTML5 affair - sjs382
http://morethanseven.net/2009/07/08/thoughts-whole-xhtml-and-html5-affair/

======
sjs382
My favorite bit (even though I, myself, find it a bit silly):

 _Which brings me to the reason why I use XHTML: The validator enforces my
preferred coding standards for HTML – lowercase elements, quoted attributes
and closed elements. That’s it. Not much really. I know it’s marketing XHTML
rather than technical XHTML. I don’t care. Or rather I do care, I just make a
conscious pragmatic decision based on a small personal advantage. I’m both
pedantic and like having a tool chain which enforces that, XHTML suits my
style._

------
yycom
Why do so few blog posts have a byline? Why do I have to go digging around to
see who wrote the damn thing?

